# miracles do happen



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Hi ladies  

I wanted to share my story to give you some hope that your dream of becoming a mum could still happen. 
8 and a half years ago when I was 26 I was diagnosed with breast cancer. All the subsequent treatment had a negative impact on my fertility and my chances of conceiving naturally very slim. 
My amh level was really low so ivf seemed to be our only hope. Unfortunately all 3 icsi cycles failed to implant and our dream of becoming parents fading fast.  I couldn't face or afford any more treatment so decided to reside myself to the fact that I would probably never be a mum. 
We decided in agreement with our fertility consultant that we would try some stimulation in a natural cycle but would then try 'naturally' once the ovulation injection had been given. After 3 months of this treatment I fell pregnant with twins but unfortunately miscarried.
I then took a break for a few months and tried again but with no success possibly down to stress of losing my father in law and our golden Labrador both to cancer. It was then in september last year when my consultant was away and therefore I couldn't have treatment that month that I forgot about everything. By the end of the month af still hadn't arrived but I didn't want to allow myself to think that I could be pregnant. Then one morning I couldn't hold back any more and did a test.  Within 2 minutes I found myself staring at a stick flashing PREGNANT 2-3 weeks. I was in shock. My dream was becoming a reality.  
It was then a long and agonising wait until 12 weeks but we got there and saw our little bean.
Little bean is now nearly 3 weeks old and goes by the name of Lucas.  He's perfect in every way... our little miracle.
Miracles do happen,  don't give up hope and stay positive.

xxx
P.S. Top tip: around ovulation i'd recommend you 'do it' every day and not every other like some people suggest. It worked for me.


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

congratulations       and thank you so much for sharing xx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ahhhh!  That's made me cry!  Thank you so much for sharing with us.  You have been through so much but its great to know that there is hope beyond the heartache.  Lots of love to you and your lovely little family xxxx


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks yogabunny and ka40. I was beginning to think that I would never have children but a small miracle happened. I hope the same happens for others. xxx


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

I wish there was a like button!! Huge congratulations ! Enjoy your fab new life x


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

An inspiring story. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow are my words
I pray every day for that same miracle hope is what you give us
Well done to you and your partner and lots of happiness as family thank you for sharing
Hugs


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

You have brought a smile to my face (and several tears) after one of those days.
After going through so much you now have your bundle of joy.  I have to say with that name he will definitely bring lots of joy and laughter.  My nephew is called Lucas and he is now 4.  He is a mischievous dream and always makes me smile.

Wishing you and your little family health and happiness always xx


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for your comments ladies. Praying that since writing the post you have had some positive news that you have made a tiny heartbeat out of love. Stay strong and don't give up hope. xxx


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow what a lovely story, Congrats on your new arrival. I pray for my miracle one day. Xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

So So happy for you!

What an amazing story of hope - congratulations and I know you will treasure your little one every single moment of every day.

Lots of health and happiness for you all for the future

Dory
xxx


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

You just made me cry!

Thank you soo much for sharing your amazing news, massive congratulations mommy xxx


----------



## joiedevivre (Dec 16, 2013)

I loved reading your story.  Thanks for sharing and a huge congratulations on your bundle of joy!


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

I've just read through this thread again which I started. Hoping that lots of you have had success 
Joiedevivre I've just seen your signature info and the wonderful news that you're expecting next month. I wish you all the happiness in the world. xx


----------



## joiedevivre (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks susie   and to you too


----------

